# Okaloosa County BW Lakes



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't know if any of ya'll heard or know or even care....but I discovered Karick (assume Hurricane also) is a day use lake now like Bear. I always thought it was odd that you had to pay in Santa Rosa but not Okaloosa so I guess it's even ground now...Last year there were no day use fee's. Me and Logan broke the yaks out and went down there. When we got back to the truck we were greeted by the campground host. He asked about us paying and I was ??????? He said it just started in January so I said sorry. 2 bucks a person. No biggie, and a good thing I live 3 miles up the road cause I had NOOOOOO $$$$$$. Called the ole lady who brought me 4 bucks!!! hahaha, due to the dinks we caught last year on that lake, until it starts producing I believe I'll stick to Hurricane or private lakes around here....

Not a rant, just a heads up so you know ifin you come up here....:thumbsup:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

do you kayak hurricane lake ?? i live just up the road and have been wondering if anybody yaks it and if gators n moccasins are a problem


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe they can send your $4 to Bear lake so they can buy some toilet paper for the bathrooms! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> do you kayak hurricane lake ?? i live just up the road and have been wondering if anybody yaks it and if gators n moccasins are a problem


Yesterday was the 1st time I ever took my yak out, but yeah I will go to hurricane w/ it...I don't worry bout critters, just can't go when it's windy or you'll know why they call it Hurricane!!!!:whistling:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I always heard great things about hurricane when I was a kid but when I moved down to Pensacola I got so addicted to saltwater I haven't bass fished much at all. I say every year I'm taking my yak up to hurricane in the spring maybe we can get up a kayak trip this year and I'll show you fl boys how to bass fish :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fishn4fun said:


> I always heard great things about hurricane when I was a kid but when I moved down to Pensacola I got so addicted to saltwater I haven't bass fished much at all. I say every year I'm taking my yak up to hurricane in the spring maybe we can get up a kayak trip this year and I'll show you fl boys how to bass fish :whistling:


hahaha...you is on brother!!! Maybe get a few yakers together and have a PFF bass yak tourney!!!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

When I used to fish Karick, you couldnt find a legal sized bass to save your life. Gazillion of them about 8" long. Bluegills were all small too. Got to be it wasnt worth dragging the boat with us when we went camping.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> When I used to fish Karick, you couldnt find a legal sized bass to save your life. Gazillion of them about 8" long. Bluegills were all small too. Got to be it wasnt worth dragging the boat with us when we went camping.


Biggest bass I have caught outta karick is 1.5-2 lb. Only 1!!! Most are dinks!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

If yall are gonna have a yak bass tourney, i'm in. All long as I can use my bass boat cause I dont have a yak, yet. :whistling:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

im up for a bass tourney !!!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I like it. let's do it!!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I will sit on the dock and out fish y'all at hurricane and I won't look like **********. There are some big lizards in that lake. Sounds like a fun tourney.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Robert....My yak is big enough fer ya to sit on my lap!!!!!:shifty::whistling::shifty:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

No reason to use the push pole. I will fish the bank.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't go to bear lake expecting to catch anything. Went camping there last year fish 2 days allover the lake and not even a bite. The host said the damn broke a couple years ago and they haven't restocked it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

joshuae2 said:


> Don't go to bear lake expecting to catch anything. Went camping there last year fish 2 days allover the lake and not even a bite. The host said the damn broke a couple years ago and they haven't restocked it.


Whaaaaaaaaat????

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Karick has a few nice size bass in it. I fished it last year and hit a 4lber and the following week a friend of mine hit one about 3lbs. The bluegill in their are huge. I caught 13 that you couldn't wrap your hands around and the same friend caught 12. But there are a whole lot of 6 and 8 inch bass.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

will be on hurricane sunday morn gonna give her hell....................


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> will be on hurricane sunday morn gonna give her hell....................


Please let us know how it goes! I was out there a few weeks ago but it was cold and windy and my buddy's trolling motor bit the dust, so we didn't really get to fish it, though i think if we could have spent some time fishing deep, we could have caught something. I've caught some good bass out of Hurricane before. I'm going to be getting my Yak soon, so I'll want to get in on the tournament if I get it in time. Amarillo


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

ill be out there with the bass guru BY Ryan ima do my best to imitate his technique we oughta be able to make somethin happen :thumbsup: ill be sure to report back


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> will be on hurricane sunday morn gonna give her hell....................


Yepper...let us know....I got something else ta do or I'd meet ya!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

